# Travel Exemption for Family Member - Tied to VIsa?



## vfphoto (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello, 

I am an American De Facto Partner of a AU citizen and we both live in the USA.

I recently submitted a travel exemption request to enter australia that was tied to an ETA that I applied for before Corona. Date of Last Entry is Feb 3 2021. I do not know if we can visit Australia before that date. 

The travel exemption approval email said that I was exempted from the ban due to the reason of *being an immediate family member of a Au Citizen*. It says that I do not need to notify the department if my travel plans change. 

What it doesn't say is that if this exemption is linked to my ETA or not. In other words, if I cannot enter on this visa, and apply for another, will I also need to reapply for an exemption? It's not possible to reply to the email and ask. 

I've heard conflicting things on other forums:
1) You weren't granted an exemption because you have proven to be in exempt category, so therefore you can travel at any time on any valid visa
2) You must get a new exemption if you get a new visa
3) You can get a new visa but the old exemption will still apply

Also, If I cannot arrive on my 601 subclass ETA before it expires, will it be a challenge to get a new ETA? I would prefer than to a Visitor Visa as it is cheaper.


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi

May I ask if you have registered your de facto relationship in Australia?

We have applied exemption without registration, and diffused twoice.

ThankS!

QUOTE=vfphoto;2004371]Hello,

I am an American De Facto Partner of a AU citizen and we both live in the USA.

I recently submitted a travel exemption request to enter australia that was tied to an ETA that I applied for before Corona. Date of Last Entry is Feb 3 2021. I do not know if we can visit Australia before that

date.

The travel exemption approval email said that I was exempted from the ban due to the reason of *being an immediate family member of a Au Citizen*. It says that I do not need to notify the department if my travel plans change.

What it doesn't say is that if this exemption is linked to my ETA or not. In other words, if I cannot enter on this visa, and apply for another, will I also need to reapply for an exemption? It's not possible to reply to the email and ask.

I've heard conflicting things on other forums:
1) You weren't granted an exemption because you have proven to be in exempt category, so therefore you can travel at any time on any valid visa
2) You must get a new exemption if you get a new visa
3) You can get a new visa but the old exemption will still apply

Also, If I cannot arrive on my 601 subclass ETA before it expires, will it be a challenge to get a new ETA? I would prefer than to a Visitor Visa as it is cheaper.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ailsa (Jul 29, 2021)

Explore the Jannatul Baqi in which you will know about the Baqi al-Gharqad and is an important Islamic site in the Hejazi region. for more detailed info visit the zamzam.com/blog


----------

